# Apple TV+



## troasti (Nov 13, 2008)

I know this isn't just a Tivo stream issue but an android TV issue but has anyone gotten Apple TV+ to work on the stream? I am thinking you could probably install a browser and log in and stream via the browser. Has anyone had any luck with this method or any other? Which browser did you use?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I did install a remote friendly version of FireFox which allowed me to access the website, but it was slow. The video seemed ok for the couple minutes I watched, but scrolling around the site was slow. I wouldn’t consider it a viable choice unless you really, really, need ATV+.

I also tried installing the FireTV version of the app, but it detects that it's not running on a FireTV and throws an error.


----------

